
Show HN: AI tool to automatically extract data from images and scanned documents - Impira
https://www.impira.com/mango/overview
======
jorenl
Blog post has some more detail [https://www.impira.com/blog/introducing-mango-
beta](https://www.impira.com/blog/introducing-mango-beta)

